# Polnische Ostsee - Swinemünde bis Danzig



## Justsu (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde ab nächster Woche zwei Wochen lang von Kühlungsborn bis nach Danzig segeln. Natürlich ist auch die eine oder andere Angel mit an Bord:m 

Zusätzlich steht mir ein Schlauboot mit 5PS Motor zur Verfügung, so dass ich hauptsächlich im küstennahen Bereich mit leichtem Geschirr und Kunstködern angeln werde.

Grundsätzlich bin ich an allem interessiert was Flossen hat, damit die Crew auch mal was zu beissen kriegt

An der deutschen Ostsee habe ich schon einige Erfahrungen sammeln können und nun frage ich mich, was mich an der polnischen Küste erwartet.

Gibt es Grundlegende Unterschiede zum angeln an der deutschen Küste? 
Welche Fischarten erwarten mich und wie sind diese am Besten zu beangeln? 
Ggf. werden wir auch einen Abstecher nach Stettin unternehmen, wie sieht es dort im Haff aus?
Benötige ich eine Angellizenz und wenn ja, wo bekommt man diese?
Vielleicht kennt ja auch noch einer ganz konkrete Ecken zwischen Swinemünde und Danzig, wo es sich lohnen könnte?|rolleyes 
Da wir überwiegend kürzere Tagestörns unternehmen werden, werden wir einiges von diesem Küstenabschnitt sehen und es wird Abends immer nochmal ein bisschen Zeit sein mit dem Schlauchboot rauszufahren.

Ich weiss, dass sind ganz schön viele Fragen auf einmal, aber ich freue mich über jede Antwort, die mich auch nur ein kleines bisschen weiter bringt, da ich sonst dazu im Netz fast nichts finden konnte.

Ich werde anschließend natürlich auch berichten!

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Justus


----------



## Justsu (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Polnische Ostsee - Swinemünde bis Danzig*

Hallo,

wirklich keiner hier, der mir helfen kann;+


----------



## Justsu (2. August 2010)

*AW: Polnische Ostsee - Swinemünde bis Danzig*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin wieder zurück und da ich ja versprochen habe zu berichten, tue ich das jetzt, auch wenn es eigentlich nichts zu berichten gibt|kopfkrat

In Polen bin ich nämlich gar nicht zum angeln gekommen, da wir größten Teils Wind aus östlichen Richtungen hatten, d.h. wir mussten viel kreuzen, weswegen wir den nächsten Hafen häufig erst später am Abend erreicht haben. Wenn wir dann doch mal "rechtzeitig" im Hafen waren stand entweder Sightseeing auf dem Programm oder der Wind war für das kleine Schlauchboot zu stark...

Also habe ich in den zwei Wochen nur zwei kurze und erfolglose Angelausflüge machen können, und die waren beide in den Bodden um Rügen.

Grundsätzlich erscheint mir die Polnische Küste zwischen Swinemünde und Danzig ein ganz gutes Dorschrevier zu sein, zumindest fahren von fast jedem Hafen ein oder mehrere Dorschkutter raus.
Ansonsten sieht man unzählige Angler in den Häfen und Flussmündungen, die es aber in aller Regel eher auf kleinere Weissfische abgesehen haben. 
Hauptbeute der kleinen Fischer vor Ort waren Flundern, zum Teil in beachtlichen Größen.

Vielleicht helfen diese spärlichen Infos ja irgendwem zumindest ein bisschen weiter. 

Zum segeln jedenfalls ist dieser Küstenabschnitt bei so einem Wetter auf jeden Fall uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!!!

Viele Grüße
Justus


----------

